# Symbole § (paragraphe) avec clavier AZERTY Français



## kalium (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Existe-il un moyen de produire le symbole paragraphe 
§ (SECTION SIGN, Unicode: U+00A7, UTF-8: C2 A7)
sous Mac OSX avec un clavier AZERTY Français ? (c'est Opt+5 sur le querty et shfit+! sur un Azerty windows)

Je ne vois pas de raccourci par défaut en utilisant le Visualiseur de clavier, et c'est un peu pénible d'avoir à toujours passer par le visualiseur de caractères. Et les raccourcis définis manuellement ne fonctionnent pas partout (dans les textareas d'une page web par exemple)... 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## omni (30 Avril 2012)

§§§§§§ = la touche 6 de mon clavier azerty français&#8230;Attention pas la touche 6 du pavé numérique, mais celle située au dessus des lettres T et Y.


----------



## Deborah (30 Avril 2012)

Oui, sous le 6 du clavier.
Pour info, concernant des caractères particuliers :

http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/francais.htm


----------



## Aliboron (30 Avril 2012)

kalium a dit:


> Existe-il un moyen de produire le symbole paragraphe
> § (SECTION SIGN, Unicode: U+00A7, UTF-8: C2 A7)
> sous Mac OSX avec un clavier AZERTY Français ?


Curieux comme demande, dans la mesure où le symbole est sérigraphié sur la touche...


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Curieux comme demande, dans la mesure où le symbole est sérigraphié sur la touche...



Oui&#8230; sinon dans le visualiseur de caractères, enregistrer le caractère dans les favoris&#8230;ça gagne (un peu) de temps.


----------



## Plastivore (17 Février 2015)

Et là, je me sens très bête, puisque j'ai fait la recherche sur Internet pour tomber sur cette page du forum...

Je crois que, malgré le fait que j'ai switché il y a un an, j'ai encore un peu de mal avec le clavier Mac, et que je ne suis pas le seul à penser « Rah, où il est ce ####### de symbole, encore? », alors que la réponse était sous mon nez !


----------



## Nyistophe (22 Janvier 2018)

Idem !


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2018)

Nyistophe a dit:


> Idem !


En quoi ?

Le message date de 2012 et le caractère § est associé avec la touche 6 en dessous des touches de fonction, que ce soit avec un clavier ayant un pavé numérique ou d'un portable. Officiellement avec un clavier Français… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201794 ...qui est bien la demande initiale.


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que le _idem !_ signifie que @Nyistophe, tout comme @Plastivore, se sent lui-aussi un peu bêta d'avoir dû chercher sur Internet une solution qui était devant lui, sur son clavier.


----------

